# Hello from Aus!



## Mayhem (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,
Having stumbled on this site by accident I was impressed with what I saw, so I joined up. I run a DJ and Lighting Company in Perth, Western Australia. Whilst I have mainly worked with DJ and simple lighting rigs (as I have to be mobile), I have experience from helping out other companies (often unpaid just to learn).
I am starting to branch out into some more large scale lighting gigs and will have to work with something a little more substancial that a Jands 4 pak. I have experiecne as a guitar tech and also do a fair amount of service work, including building equipment. 
I am always on the look out for good hints and tips, especially tech info and tutorials which I can give to the guys that work for me and also to learn more about my craft (and that of the people that I work alongside).
I also hope that I can contribute to this site in some way, so please feel free to ask me anything.
Cheers!


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey! Another Aussie! Yay! 

Dave, you need to add an alternate URL - www.biobox.com; you'll get a lot more traffic that way


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 23, 2004)

Mayhem, welcome to the site!! how is the dj business down in Perth? What's your sound rig consist of?

Well, hope to see you around the forums!!

-dvsDave

P.S. Hey Nephilim, what site is biobox.com, I can't get to it!!


----------



## Nephilim (Jan 23, 2004)

Dave: I mean buy that site and redirect here - many aussies and some people from the UK know a booth as a "bio box".


----------



## dvsDave (Jan 25, 2004)

maybe that can be arranged


----------



## wemeck (Jan 26, 2004)

Nephilim said:


> Dave: I mean buy that site and redirect here - many aussies and some people from the UK know a booth as a "bio box".



Interesting! It is funny how we all have a different name for the same thing. Either way, Welcome! I hope to see you around the forums.


----------



## cruiser (Jan 26, 2004)

thatd be a good idea... You'd get more Aussies by far.... we never call it the control booth lol.. always the bio box =D


----------

